
Show HN: Oui – A web interface for OpenWrt implemented in Vue.js and Element-UI - zhaojh329
https://github.com/zhaojh329/oui
======
baybal2
Very good.

I did something like that few months ago. Making JSONRPC bindings for
everything was a hassle.

It was an error for OpenWRT to not standardise on RPC API and superglue the
original LuCI to the UI

~~~
nisa
huh? the API is ubus and this only speaks ubus via JSON-RPC as long you can
talk internally ubus you should be fine and able to call everything via JSON-
RPC via uhttpd-mod-ubus or owsd (with websockets / events)

~~~
baybal2
No, a lot of LUCI GUIs have router control code mixed with GUI. And a lot of
3rd party packages also come with direct control from GUI without going
through uBus

------
ForHackernews
Finally a successor to dd-wrt?

~~~
theandrewbailey
OpenWRT has been around for a long time.[0] I've been using it for at least 4
years.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openwrt#Releases](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openwrt#Releases)

~~~
ForHackernews
Last time I touched it, it didn't have a GUI at all.

~~~
Yetanfou
That must be a while ago since LuCI has been around for years now:

[https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-
user/luci/start](https://openwrt.org/docs/guide-user/luci/start)

